# What can we do to help MA recover?



## threecy (Sep 2, 2011)

While Vermont has been getting much of the press, "West County" in Massachusetts was hit just as hard.  Last I knew, the National Guard is still living in Mohawk Trail Middle School, Route 2 is closed west of Charlemont, and parts of Hawley are cut off from civilization.

Significant damage from flooding in Buckland, Charlemont, Colrain, Hawley, Heath, and Shelburne.

Shelburne Falls:


Charlemont (Zoar Outdoor):






Charlemont (near Berkshire East entrance):







The Shelburne Falls Area Business Association has set up the "West County Relief Fund" and is taking donations:

http://www.shelburnefalls.com


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2011)

Shit is crazy. Thanks for the link 3C


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

Any word on damage at Berkshire East?


----------



## threecy (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Any word on damage at Berkshire East?



Nothing serious, fortunately.  They were more focussed on helping with the relief effort.  I believe they're reopening for ziplining this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2011)

threecy said:


> Nothing serious, fortunately.  They were more focussed on helping with the relief effort.  I believe they're reopening for ziplining this weekend.



Good to hear.  I imagine that they're a big part of the local economy.


----------



## threecy (Sep 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Good to hear.  I imagine that they're a big part of the local economy.



Largest employer and largest taxpayer.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 4, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Any word on damage at Berkshire East?



Some friends posted a few pictures from the mountain on Facebook. From the looks of it most of the damage was trail erosion near the bottom of war dance.  Easily fixable I think.  Not sure about higher up on the mountain.


----------

